# !no jodas!



## DBLS

Hola a todos,

que significa en portugués la expresión "!no jodas!" ?
seria nuestro : "não enche!" o es vulgar?

gracias 
Daniela


----------



## okporip

DBLS said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> que significa en portugués la expresión "!no jodas!" ?
> seria nuestro : "não enche!" o es vulgar?
> 
> gracias
> Daniela



Acho que depende do caso. Uma tradução mais geral e literal seria "não fode!", que, como sabemos, pode ser tanto "não enche!" como "você está de brincadeira (de sacanagem) comigo!". O que não sei é comparar o "grau de vulgaridade" do uso dos verbos nas duas línguas. Ou seja: é claro que dizer "não fode!" é muito mais "forte", "vulgar" ou "informal" do que as duas altenativas acima, mas não sei se o mesmo se aplica ao espanhol. 

Em português, o verbo "foder" e seus derivados, ainda que possam ser usados em sentidos metafóricos, mantêm uma carga de literalidade que nos precavém contra seu uso indiscriminado, em qualquer situação, diante de qualquer pessoa. Será que dizer "joder" também é remeter tão diretamente ao universo da vulgaridade? Não sei... e intuo que isso varie conforme os países e regiões.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Acho que depende do caso. Uma tradução mais geral e literal seria "não fode!", que, como sabemos, pode ser tanto "não enche!" como "você está de brincadeira (de sacanagem) comigo!". O que não sei é comparar o "grau de vulgaridade" do uso dos verbos nas duas línguas. Ou seja: é claro que dizer "não fode!" é muito mais "forte", "vulgar" ou "informal" do que as duas altenativas acima, mas não sei se o mesmo se aplica ao espanhol.
> 
> Em português, o verbo "foder" e seus derivados, ainda que possam ser usados em sentidos metafóricos, mantêm uma carga de literalidade que nos precavém contra seu uso indiscriminado, em qualquer situação, diante de qualquer pessoa. Será que dizer "joder" também é remeter tão diretamente ao universo da vulgaridade? Não sei... e intuo que isso varie conforme os países e regiões.


Morei algum tempo na Colombia, e pude notar que os colombianos (especialmente os costeños) são, juntamente com os espanhóis, as pessoas mais desinibidas do mundo no que se refere às expressões verbais. "No joda !!!!!" se fala a três por quatro em todo lugar, a toda hora, e por todo mundo.


----------



## vf2000

Na Espanha as pessoas dizem as palavras mais vulgares do mundo como se estivessem pedindo água. Eu traduziria "No me jodas" como "não me diga, é mesmo?" ou "cê tá brincando..."


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Morei algum tempo na Colombia, e pude notar que os colombianos (especialmente os costeños) são, juntamente com os espanhóis, as pessoas mais desinibidas do mundo no que se refere às expressões verbais. "No joda !!!!!" se fala a três por quatro em todo lugar, a toda hora, e por todo mundo.



Sim... mas será que, em práticas como essa que você relata, o verbo não perdeu algo de sua ligação semântica original com o ato sexual?


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal _'não me chateies'_ ou _'não me lixes'. _A tradução literal _'não me fodas'_, também possível, além de exprimir uma muito maior intensidade do que aquelas duas, é demasiado vulgar para os nossos ouvidos, pelo que, não estando no mesmo patamar semântico, não é tradução adequada como já foi referido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Sim... mas será que, em práticas como essa que você relata, o verbo não perdeu algo de sua ligação semântica original com o ato sexual?


Totalmente. Serve para eles como "trem" serve para os mineiros (lógico que não com o mesmo sentido).


----------



## Tomby

DBLS said:


> que significa en portugués la expresión "¡no jodas!" ?
> seria nuestro : "não enche!" o es vulgar?


Se dice constantemente, pero es vulgar.


----------



## Mangato

*joder**.*
(Del lat. _futuĕre_).

*1. *intr. malson. Practicar el coito. U. t. c. tr.
*2. *tr. Molestar, fastidiar. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
*3. *tr. Destrozar, arruinar, echar a perder. U. t. c. prnl.
*hay que **~**se.*
*1. *loc. interj. coloq. *hay que fastidiarse.*
*joder.*
*1. *interj. U. para expresar enfado, irritación, asombro, etc.

Habitualmente utilizamos o verbo com o segundo e terceiro significado. Em especial en Hispanoamérica.  
Não enche (Brasil) acho que é  a tradução mais próxima  a no jodas.

Também pode ser uma expressão de asombro ou incredulidade


----------



## brasileirinho

Para mim, dizer 'no joda(s)' é o mesmo que dizer, em português, 'não enche' ou 'não diga!', depende do contexto.

Já, dizer em português 'não me foda', ou, mais popular, 'não me fode', tem sentido diferente de 'não diga', estaria mais para 'não enche', sem contar o literal, que não se aplica neste caso, e é extremamente vulgar e forte, no meu modo de ver.


----------



## olivinha

brasileirinho said:


> Para mim, dizer 'no joda(s)' é o mesmo que dizer, em português, 'não enche' ou 'não diga!', depende do contexto.
> 
> Já, dizer em português 'não me foda', ou, mais popular, 'não me fode', tem sentido diferente de 'não diga', estaria mais para 'não enche', sem contar o literal, que não se aplica neste caso, e é extremamente vulgar e forte, no meu modo de ver.


Ok, mas _não fode_ funciona tanto para _não enche_ como para _não diga_, claro, muito mais vulgar.


----------



## DBLS

Gracias a todos, 
 una observación, en Brasil no se usa la expreción, "não fode" o "não foda" a no ser que se esté hablando realmente de sexo, pero se usan mucho: 
1- "Ele se fodeu!!!" (vulgar)  = ele se ferrou !!(no es vulgar) que significa que la persona realmente está en una situación mala, está perdido.

2- "Vai se foder" (vulgar) =  "Vai se danar" (no es vulgar) que significa casi lo mismo que "não enche", que usamos para que la persona no incomode, no fastidie más.

Abrazos


----------



## brasileirinho

DBLS said:


> Gracias a todos,
> una observación, en Brasil no se usa la expreción, "não fode" o "não foda" a no ser que se esté hablando realmente de sexo, pero se usan mucho:
> 1- "Ele se fodeu!!!" (vulgar)  = ele se ferrou !!(no es vulgar) que significa que la persona realmente está en una situación mala, está perdido.
> 
> 2- "Vai se foder" (vulgar) =  "Vai se danar" (no es vulgar) que significa casi lo mismo que "não enche", que usamos para que la persona no incomode, no fastidie más.
> 
> Abrazos



Sim, se usa, já dissemos anteriormente.

Eu diria pra um *amigo *que insiste em algo que já se provou ser verdadeiro.

Ex: - Brasileiro não sabe jogar futebol!
     - Não (me) fode, já somos pentacampeões.


----------



## DBLS

Hola!!
Interesante, pensé que "Brasileirinho" podría ser de otra región y lo constaté ahora! Soy de Jaboticabal, al lado de Sertãozinho y nunca escuché la expresión de esa forma.Viviendo y aprendiendo... Pero sí, se puede decir a un AMIGO !! Ya escuché varias veces: Ah! vai se foder,"fulano"...(pero es vulgar , no?!) 
Soy mujer y nunca lo digo así !!!!


Abrazos 
Daniela


----------



## maria64maria64

Efectivamente, es una expresión "de hombres", que no está mal vista entre amigos (no es para decirla con extraños) y quiere decir "não chateies! (não digas!)"... pero en el sentido de sorpresa. Las mujeres que se abstengan de decir cosas de éstas!!


----------



## olivinha

> maria64maria64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, *es una expresión "de hombres*", que no está mal vista entre amigos (no es para decirla con extraños) y quiere decir "não chateies! (não digas!)"... pero en el sentido de sorpresa. *Las mujeres que se abstengan de decir cosas de éstas*!![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ¡No jodas! ¿Expresión de hombres?
Click to expand...


----------



## topexpto

Eu acho que o post do Carfer resume tudo (pelo menos em POR PT). E a expressão não é de homens, não me lixem.


----------



## maria64maria64

Hola a todos! Gran revolución con eso de "expresión de hombres"... pues sin querer ser feminista, evidentemente en España y a pesar de ser bastante mal hablados, tenemos reglas bien definidas sobre lo que un amigo puede decir a otro y una amiga puede decir a otra o viceversa. Es una expresión de "calão" pero que se dice normalmente hasta en familia. Es que hasta para ser mal hablado hay que saber con quién, cuándo y dónde! Y reconozco que en eso los españoles se lo ponemos dificil a los extranjeros (incluso a los latinos!).


----------



## okporip

maria64maria64 said:


> Hola a todos! Gran revolución con eso de "expresión de hombres"... pues sin querer ser feminista...



Al contrario... creo que la impresión que generaste fue de machismo - o, por lo menos, de un sexismo anticuado. Ojo: no estoy diciendo que seas machista o anticuadamente sexista; hablo de la impresión que genera la recomendación "mujeres: ¡absténganse de decirlo!". Pues a mucha gente le puede gustar la idea de que mujeres digan cosas que tradicionalmente suenan como "expresiones de hombres". A mí, por lo menos, me gusta: es también así, con eses pequeños cambios de actitud, que, me parece,  caminamos hacia una mayor igualdad de género en nuestras sociedades.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Al contrario... creo que la impresión que generaste fue de machismo - o, por lo menos, de un sexismo anticuado. Ojo: no estoy diciendo que seas machista o anticuadamente sexista; hablo de la impresión que genera la recomendación "mujeres: ¡absténganse de decirlo!". Pues a mucha gente le puede gustar la idea de que mujeres digan cosas que tradicionalmente suenan como "expresiones de hombres". A mí, por lo menos, me gusta: es también así, con eses pequeños cambios de actitud, que, me parece, caminamos hacia una mayor igualdad de género en nuestras sociedades.


 
Concordo com okporip quanto ao significado e à importância de as mulheres não se inibirem de usar terminologia tradicionalmente vista como _'masculina'._ Aliás, também faço parte daqueles que gostam especialmente e vêem muito mais encanto nas mulheres a quem possam tratar e que se comportem como iguais e que não se deixem tolher por preconceitos sexistas, na linguagem e na vida em geral. Não sei é se o que a maria64 teve a intenção de dizer foi aquilo que a formulação que deu à frase parece implicar. Eu também não creio, como a Olivinha, que a expressão _'no jodas_' seja coisa de homens. Pelo menos as minhas amigas espanholas usam _'joder'_, seus derivados e adjacentes, com uma naturalidade e uma frequência que não condiz com tal afirmação, nem corresponde, de forma alguma, à linguagem de carroceiro que a sua versão literal para o português nos poderia fazer crer. Mas isso não quer dizer que noutros círculos e noutros contextos, mesmo em Espanha, não seja linguagem desaconselhável. Será, porventura, o caso de maria64. Pode ser isso que a sua vivência lhe diz. Ou até pode não ser. Já dei comigo mesmo neste forum, por várias vezes, a fazer prevenções sobre o uso de termos nos quais nem eu próprio nem ninguém entre os que me rodeiam vê mal algum, mas que eu sei que são mal aceites noutros ambientes. Nós, que somos nativos, temos a vantagem de saber quais são os limites, conhecemos o terreno que pisamos, mas é difícil, acho eu, dar um conselho prático e objectivo a um estrangeiro desinserido do nosso meio que não seja o de '_jogue pelo seguro, à cautela não diga isto, não diga aquilo_'. Pode ser esse o sentido útil da afirmação de maria64. Pelo menos, é o que eu gostaria que fosse.


----------



## maria64maria64

De acuerdo, Carfer y Okporip, no hay machismo ninguno en mi afirmación, me debo haber expresado fatal, porque soy completamente "anti", aunque hago mías las palabras de Carfer sobre los límites, las "nuances" de cualquier expresión de este tipo, que solo los nativos dominamos completamente. Y en el caso de mi país de acogida, asisto diariamente a un mal uso de estas frases coloquiales tan simpáticas, pero que tienen mucho que se le diga sobre el cuándo, cómo, etc. Yo lo más que quiero hacer es ofreceros mi experiencia de nativa española con 30 años en Portugal, que creo que ya da para mucho, no creeis?... y mi experiencia como profesional traductora/intérprete simultánea. 
Estoy a vuestra disposición para estudiar juntos otra expresión de éstas... la misma ya no, por favor, que está bastante agotada. Ah, y añadir que me parece interesantísimo este foro. 
Gracias a todos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## olivinha

maria64maria64 said:


> Ah, y añadir que me parece interesantísimo este foro.
> Gracias a todos y hasta la próxima.


Por cierto, Maria, bienvenida a los foros! 
Espero, esperamos, verte a menudo por aquí.


----------



## maria64maria64

olivinha said:


> Por cierto, Maria, bienvenida a los foros!
> Espero, esperamos, verte a menudo por aquí.


 
Gracias por la bienvenida! Os pongo rápidamente a trabajar a todos: Tribunal Singular tiene traducción en español? Sé lo que es, pero no estoy segura de que se diga así.
Gracias!!


----------



## Carfer

Segundo as regras do forum, terá de abrir um tópico específico para essa pergunta. Doutra maneira, é impossível fazer pesquisas no forum.



maria64maria64 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida! Os pongo rápidamente a trabajar a todos: Tribunal Singular tiene traducción en español? Sé lo que es, pero no estoy segura de que se diga así.
> Gracias!!


 
Não lhe garanto, mas creio que a expressão espanhola é _'tribunal unipersonal_'. Se fizer uma pesquisa no Google em espanhol aparecem-lhe quase quinhentas mil entradas com '_tribunal singular_' mas não vá por aí porque, se vir bem, ou singular tem outro significado ou a associação de '_tribunal_' e _'singular'_ é absolutamente fortuita.
Cuidado também com '_juzgado unipersonal_'. Não é a mesma coisa. O '_tribunal singular_' é aquele em que o julgamento é feito por um único juiz (por oposição ao '_tribunal colectivo_' de três juízes) e '_juzgado unipersonal_' é o juízo que tem apenas um único titular (o habitual em Portugal, nas comarcas que não sejam muito pequenas, é cada juízo ter mais do que um juiz titular, em regra um por cada secção de processos).


----------



## maria64maria64

Muchísimas gracias, Carfer, la respuesta es completísima!


----------

